# Hanna testers



## Redneckrhino (Dec 12, 2016)

i am thinking of getting them. if anyone uses them can you tell me likes & dislikes.and are they worth the $70 price tag.
Thanks


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

The phosphorus ulr is worth every penny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

aaron86 said:


> The phosphorus ulr is worth every penny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, too hard to read other phosphate tests.


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

+1 for Hanna Testers. They are accurate and make your life much easier. However, you have to buy the Hanna reagent refills when you run out.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I have Hanna Alk, but the result is not close to Salifert test kit


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

I have been using the phosphorus checker for a while. It's a great test, but you have to ensure to always keep the vials in pristine condition. The best is to fill them with distilled or RO water for storage, and avoid handling them with your bare hands to prevent oil build up on the outside.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

kem said:


> I have been using the phosphorus checker for a while. It's a great test, but you have to ensure to always keep the vials in pristine condition. The best is to fill them with distilled or RO water for storage, and avoid handling them with your bare hands to prevent oil build up on the outside.


I rinse mine with tap water drain then put the lid back on then I go to test I fill them with tank water then drain them and refill to the line before each bike enters the tester they are polished with a lint free cloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

By all means, don't buy the Hanna calcium tester. Just get the Ultra Low Range Phosphorus and Alkalinity testers.


----------



## Redneckrhino (Dec 12, 2016)

thanks for the info.you guys are great


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

Just picked up the ULR, I find the powder is difficult to pour in the vial

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I find it easier to take a piece of paper or envelope and fold it in half. Then pour the reagent on there and use that to pour into the vial. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I am selling my Hanna Alkalinity testers (used 3 times) if anyone is interested.


----------

